# Adrian Peterson gets pulled over going 110 in his beemer



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Thats still slow lol


----------



## DaveyDoesmore (Dec 13, 2008)

I live in Edina Mn., just blocks from the freeway where A.P. got busted. Not at all the right road to be opening up your beemer. I rarely hit 100 mph myself on this stretch of road.


----------



## DaveyDoesmore (Dec 13, 2008)

Update from Minnesota: Local paper reports that another Viking, Benard Berrian, was stopped Friday evening going 104 in a 60. Vehicle make and model not disclosed.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> Been to Edina. Small town outside of Minneapolis. The road is basically a four lane freeway complete with divider and clover leafs, then BAM! it gets into Edina town and becomes a 4 lane road with intersections and traffic lights. He's dumb enough to go through town and maintained a "highway" speed.


You do not know what you are talking about. There are no traffic lights on the freeway, and the freway doesnt go through Edina. And on MN roads its very easy to hit 100+, the fast lane is always empty in the evenings. Done it my self couple times.


----------



## sprngz (Feb 1, 2009)

only 109 . . . must have clocked him while he was slowing down


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

sprngz said:


> only 109 . . . must have clocked him while he was slowing down


:rofl:


----------



## 1bad350z (Aug 15, 2009)

What BMW does he drive anyway?


----------



## Nightmare5336 (Sep 6, 2009)

1bad350z said:


> What BMW does he drive anyway?


A 7er


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Question... Since when does Beemer = BMW Automobile? You're on an enthusiast forum! Get it right! It's BIMMER!


----------

